# Errant arrow, Ouch!



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

I read this article on ksl.com about someone practice shooting with their bow and one got away from him and hit a worker at a nearby business. Officers cited the archer for discharging a projectile in city limits. Police say it's illegal to use any kind of weapon that sends out a projectile, including a bow and arrow, or even a sling-shot. I used to shoot my bow in my back yard. I guess I should have known it was illegal.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5675810


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Projectile Law....what?.......I thought Illinois was bad.

Growing up on the farm my brother and I would shoot arrows out of our recurves as straight up in the air as possible. Most would briefly dissappear out of site....ah....Good fun. 

Man, those arrows come down as fast as they go up!


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

> Growing up on the farm my brother and I would shoot arrows out of our recurves as straight up in the air as possible. Most would briefly dissappear out of site....ah....Good fun.
> 
> Man, those arrows come down as fast as they go up!
> PA


Any unwanted piercings?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sprig said:


> > Growing up on the farm my brother and I would shoot arrows out of our recurves as straight up in the air as possible. Most would briefly dissappear out of site....ah....Good fun.
> >
> > Man, those arrows come down as fast as they go up!
> > PA
> ...


Roof of the barn sprung a leak or two!


----------

